
Kubernetes App Customization with kubectl and Kustomize - migueloller
https://kubectl.docs.kubernetes.io/pages/app_customization/introduction.html
======
migueloller
There’s been a lot of discussion around Kustomize recently. I’ve found the new
official documentation on kubectl extremely helpful and pragmatic. It goes
over kubectl features by use case and presents different strategies for
different engineering teams to manage Kubernetes workloads in a way that works
for them. (i.e., monorepo vs many repos, team size, etc)

Unfortunately, as it is so new, it’s not showing up in top search results in
popular search engines.

